# brazilian knife fighting



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

hi, has anybody out there practice this, i have seen a few videos by a man called Antonio Flavio Testa, has any one heard of him,,
he has a 3 set video series, 

http://www.superfoots.com/kniffigjun.html

thanks 

terry


----------



## Leo Daher (Apr 19, 2003)

As far as I know, these are made-up systems with no historical basis in fact. Being born and raised in Brazil, with a lifelong interest in the martial arts, I can assure you there are no organized, native knife fighting systems in that country (though there was a time, many decades ago, when some Capoeira practitioners were known to resort to edged weapons - particularly straight razors - during street brawls).  

After doing a search on the Internet, I found out that Testa is a karate instructor in Brazil. Apparently, he made up those "ancient native systems" (not one or two, but three different ones, hence his three-tape series) in an attempt to cash in on recent interest in knife combatives. To paraphrase the Romans, _Caveat Emptor_ (let the buyer beware).


----------



## moromoro (Apr 19, 2003)

hmmm interesting,

i was not impressed by the work on the first 2 vids dont have freestyle knife fighting........


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 22, 2003)

I have seen these tapes.  Very poor production quality and even poorer reprsentation of technique.  Just my opinion...I don't recommend.

Andy


----------



## jazkiljok (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Leo Daher _
> *As far as I know, these are made-up systems with no historical basis in fact. Being born and raised in Brazil, with a lifelong interest in the martial arts, I can assure you there are no organized, native knife fighting systems in that country (though there was a time, many decades ago, when some Capoeira practitioners were known to resort to edged weapons - particularly straight razors - during street brawls).
> 
> After doing a search on the Internet, I found out that Testa is a karate instructor in Brazil. Apparently, he made up those "ancient native systems" (not one or two, but three different ones, hence his three-tape series) in an attempt to cash in on recent interest in knife combatives. To paraphrase the Romans, Caveat Emptor (let the buyer beware). *



there was a film out about 10 years back called Exposure that was set in Rio De Janeiro and featured knife fighting as the duelling weapon of honor in the streets-- though it was  choreographed by an Inosanto student (Kent) - i believe the film implied this was an indigenous fighting style.

perhaps the guy saw the flick and a bulb went off...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jazkiljok _
> *there was a film out about 10 years back called Exposure*



Yes, I kind of liked that film--mostly because it was a rare film in that it focused on knife fighting.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 22, 2003)

where can i get this exposure film


thanks

terry


----------



## Leo Daher (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jazkiljok _
> *there was a film out about 10 years back called Exposure that was set in Rio De Janeiro and featured knife fighting as the duelling weapon of honor in the streets-- though it was  choreographed by an Inosanto student (Kent) - i believe the film implied this was an indigenous fighting style.
> 
> perhaps the guy saw the flick and a bulb went off... *




Yes, pretty good movie, especially the coreography by Chris Kent. The book, by Brazilian author Rubem Fonseca, is even better. It is, of course, a work of fiction.

In reality, there's no knife culture in Brazil to speak of, much less organized indigenous systems. Blades are carried only in rural areas, for utility purposes primarily, like in so many other Central and South American countries. You won't see folks with clipped on or sheathed folders in the cities - in fact, it's very hard to find decent folding knives in Rio, for instance. I was seen as an oddity by relatives and friends for carrying Spyderco and Benchmade folders (which I always had to order from overseas).

Don't know what "inspired" this Testa guy, but pretending to teach exotic styles that don't exist makes him a con man in my book. Unfortunately, he's not alone - just look at all those "long-lost, unbeatable" systems supposedly from the pharaos in ancient Egypt, the Roman gladiators, the Plains Indians etc being marketed these days.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

one system is pankration theres now a supposed GM in greece he may be an awsome grappler but he technically shouldnt be allowed to call his system the same name as an ancient system even if he is from that homeland

thanks
terry
p.s


> . Unfortunately, he's not alone - just look at all those "long-lost, unbeatable" systems supposedly from the pharaos in ancient Egypt, the Roman gladiators, the Plains Indians etc being marketed these days.



is there any examples of this in the web


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *is there any examples of this in the web *



Look in the Western Martial Arts--General forum for e.g. Chief Roman.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

thanks

terry


----------



## jazkiljok (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Yes, I kind of liked that film--mostly because it was a rare film in that it focused on knife fighting. *



same here--  i also liked that the knife fighting was a key element of the film but not the complete story-- it really had some great footage of Rio-- and there were if i recall a few very good scenes of brazilian punks  "train surfing." a deadly  past time homeless kids do for thrills. 

Chris Kent did a great job with fight choreography-- there aren't a lot of scenes but they do resonate when on screen.

peace.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

has anyone seen the film called the knife fighter

it has some pretty good stars in it tchesy karyo of kiss of the dragon and peter cayote??

set in rio and other parts of brazil


----------



## jazkiljok (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *has anyone seen the film called the knife fighter
> 
> it has some pretty good stars in it tchesy karyo of kiss of the dragon and peter cayote??
> ...



we're talking about the same film- must have been released with multiple titles.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jazkiljok _
> *we're talking about the same film- must have been released with multiple titles. *



Yes, that's the same film as _Exposure_, a.k.a. _A Grande Arte_ a.k.a. _High Art_ (this last being the title of the book by Rubem Fonseca on which it is based).


----------



## Leo Daher (Apr 24, 2003)

The original title of Fonseca's book is "A Grande Arte", which means "The High Art" in Portuguese (the language spoken in Brazil).


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2003)

Ah, makes sense.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

well in the movie there is a poem at the start called high art 

i


----------

